# Those who failed Power, April 2019



## LyceeFruit PE (May 13, 2019)

Here's the thread for those who failed to post their score (or PM to me if you'd rather not say publicly) so we can may figure out a cutscore and make data finding easier.

48/80

Induction/Synchronous machines was my absolute worst section.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (May 13, 2019)

Bummer.  CA isn't out yet so I can't offer anything on mine.


----------



## roy167 (May 13, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> Here's the thread for those who failed to post their score (or PM to me if you'd rather not say publicly) so we can may figure out a cutscore and make data finding easier.
> 
> 48/80
> 
> Induction/Synchronous machines was my absolute worst section.


Did you get your score? or another trick to get people's score?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 13, 2019)

roy167 said:


> Did you get your score?


Yes. You even quoted it.


----------



## RadioBox (May 13, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> Here's the thread for those who failed to post their score (or PM to me if you'd rather not say publicly) so we can may figure out a cutscore and make data finding easier.
> 
> 48/80
> 
> Induction/Synchronous machines was my absolute worst section.


Sorry to hear that. You will pass next time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 13, 2019)

RadioBox said:


> Sorry to hear that. You will pass next time.


7th time is the charm right? Fucking kill me, I'm over this test. I don't even want the license. It's basically a requirement for me to get promoted at work.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (May 13, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> 7th time is the charm right? Fucking kill me, I'm over this test. I don't even want the license. It's basically a requirement for me to get promoted at work.


Dude, your millennial is showing


----------



## RadioBox (May 13, 2019)

ME_VT_PE said:


> Dude, your millennial is showing


Come on, man. Don’t be a piece of...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 13, 2019)

ME_VT_PE said:


> Dude, your millennial is showing


Yeah, and?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 13, 2019)

RadioBox said:


> Come on, man. Don’t be a piece of...


He very often is so...


----------



## ME_VT_PE (May 13, 2019)

RadioBox said:


> Come on, man. Don’t be a piece of...






LyceeFruit said:


> He very often is so...


Welcome to the Trollercoaster


----------



## StrugglingEngineer (May 13, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> 7th time is the charm right? Fucking kill me, I'm over this test. I don't even want the license. It's basically a requirement for me to get promoted at work.


Keep at it; I had the same score last October and felt deflated after I received my results. You'll get it eventually!

Good luck to you.


----------



## RadioBox (May 13, 2019)

ME_VT_PE said:


> Welcome to the Trollercoaster


You must be very proud.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 13, 2019)

ME_VT_PE said:


> Welcome to the Trollercoaster


NOT THE FUCKING DAY DUDE.


----------



## daydreambeliever (May 13, 2019)

45/80


----------



## RadioBox (May 13, 2019)

daydreambeliever said:


> 45/80


Sorry to hear that, daydreambeliever. You will pass next time.


----------



## roy167 (May 13, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> NOT THE FUCKING DAY DUDE.


That is why, One should never fucking joke and neither we should fucking encourage folks to joke on this issue;  now, even if someone speaks the truth, the first thing you do is doubt everything anyone does.


----------



## RadioBox (May 13, 2019)

roy167 said:


> That is why, One should never fucking joke and neither we should fucking encourage folks to joke on this issue, now even if someone speaks the truth, the first thing you do is doubt everything anyone does.


No one here needs to hear a lecture, grandpa.

there is a fine line between trolling, and being a piece of ....

trolling on on the day of is a big no no. Any other time before that it is okay.


----------



## roy167 (May 13, 2019)

RadioBox said:


> trolling on on the day of is a big no no. Any other time before that it is okay.


NO NO and YES YES, when what  who decides Grand pa?   Never a dearth of brainy people.


----------



## RadioBox (May 13, 2019)

roy167 said:


> NO NO and YES YES, when what  who decides Grand pa?   Never a dearth of brainy people.


Judging from your posts you must be like 70 years old. 

You just don’t understand how the internet works old man.


----------



## roy167 (May 13, 2019)

RadioBox said:


> Judging from your posts you must be like 70 years old.
> 
> You just don’t understand how the internet works old man.


same old stupid nonsensical argument. Wha, wha wha. Get some job man.


----------



## Mercy (May 13, 2019)

@daydreambeliever and @LyceeFruit sorry to hear that. Keep your head up.

@roy167 and @RadioBox, I haven’t been following most EB discussions. Why the name calling? Let’s get along ppl, we are on this journey together.


----------



## Messi (May 13, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> Here's the thread for those who failed to post their score (or PM to me if you'd rather not say publicly) so we can may figure out a cutscore and make data finding easier.
> 
> 48/80
> 
> Induction/Synchronous machines was my absolute worst section.


Don't lose hope. It is not the end of the world and this exam really doesn't make you a better engineer. You were really close to passing &amp; probably those guesses of yours didn't turn out to be correct so its okay. Good luck for the next time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 14, 2019)

Anon. submission of 45/80.


----------



## Saul Good (May 14, 2019)

Failed, 49/80.  I guess I improved but not by much. Made a 47/80 last time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 14, 2019)

@Saul Good same here, it's been a one or two point improvement each time. It's very frustrating.


----------



## a4u2fear (May 14, 2019)

Saul Good said:


> Failed, 49/80.  I guess I improved but not by much. Made a 47/80 last time.


extremely close!


----------



## gfools (May 14, 2019)

45/80


----------



## HotFudge (May 14, 2019)

Saul Good said:


> Failed, 49/80.  I guess I improved but not by much. Made a 47/80 last time.


48/80 Damn sooo close again it hurts. Made a 45/80 last time.


----------



## ashmur90 (May 14, 2019)

40/80. I swore I did a lot better. I did improve over last time though.


----------



## JustlikeAnyother (May 14, 2019)

Saul Good said:


> Failed, 49/80.  I guess I improved but not by much. Made a 47/80 last time.


I guess the passing score is 50/80? probably. 48/80....


----------



## Takk90 (May 14, 2019)

Failed, 48/80.


----------



## EE-Peach (May 14, 2019)

46/80 Illinois power PE exam


----------



## pgf001 (May 15, 2019)

It took me 4 times to pass the test.  I always felt good after taking the test (EXCEPT the 1st time) but could never figure out why I was failing.  Test 1 (31/80) I took an online Testmasters course, Test 2 (42/80) I added complex imaginary and Power PE Technical Study Guide, Test 3 (47/80) I added Graffeo... I finally realized I must be missing something fundamentally.  I caught my self working out problems because "this is how I've seen it done" versus "this is why it is done."  For me that was a big difference because we all know how they like to change up wording in the test and get us out of our comfort zone.  Zach Stone's Electrical PE Review was the difference maker for my 4 time.  His prerecorded and live classes helped me develop a better understanding and build a better foundation.  If any of you felt like me on the other tests I highly recommend Zach's class to help you prepare for the next time.  I took it for two months... I recommend doing all the free classes before signing up.  I also never participated in the live classes just because they run late... I actually preferred this because I could print out the completed notes then watch the class and add to the notes (time saver for me).  Hope this helps!


----------



## roy167 (May 15, 2019)

So many people in 46-49 range, 3-4 points and they would have passed. 3-4 points on 80 question exam is not much.  That goes to show how every question is so important. Everyone gives their best shot . Leading upto the exam, a lot of times  I would make a simple mistake such as not considering  per 1000 ft impedances for voltage drop calculations, I knew steps, process how to solve without even looking anything, yet my final answer would be wrong. Or not putting bracket on certain occasions for complex calculations  Or not paying attention to whether the problem is delta, Y, three phase single phase, power factor with reference to what?  I would tell to myself, if I did this, there goes my point despite solving so many problems. This would stress me out as this was happening a day before exam.   The wrong answer is going to be one of the choice on exam questions.  I started keeping notes of such things and went over these follies number of times the day before the exam than actually studying the exam topics.  

As you prepare, and IF having the same difficulty as I did, as you study please make a habit of repeating what is really asked? what are keywords?  to the point it becomes subconscious 2nd nature. In trying to speed things up, we sometimes not spend too much time in understanding what is question really asking. 

Good luck to everyone as you prepare after a little break.


----------



## Messi (May 15, 2019)

roy167 said:


> So many people in 46-49 range, 3-4 points and they would have passed. 3-4 points on 80 question exam is not much.  That goes to show how every question is so important. Everyone gives their best shot . Leading upto the exam, a lot of times  I would make a simple mistake such as not considering  per 1000 ft impedances for voltage drop calculations, I knew steps, process how to solve without even looking anything, yet my final answer would be wrong. Or not putting bracket on certain occasions for complex calculations  Or not paying attention to whether the problem is delta, Y, three phase single phase, power factor with reference to what?  I would tell to myself, if I did this, there goes my point despite solving so many problems. This would stress me out as this was happening a day before exam.   The wrong answer is going to be one of the choice on exam questions.  I started keeping notes of such things and went over these follies number of times the day before the exam than actually studying the exam topics.
> 
> As you prepare, and IF having the same difficulty as I did, as you study please make a habit of repeating what is really asked? what are keywords?  to the point it becomes subconscious 2nd nature. In trying to speed things up, we sometimes not spend too much time in understanding what is question really asking.
> 
> Good luck to everyone as you prepare after a little break.


Agree with you completely. I rarely see someone failing with 30s, mostly people get too close to passing and as you mentioned every single question in the exam is important so one should skip those difficult ones and focus on getting the easier ones correct. Often we spend time on difficult questions and neglect the easy ones &amp; end up doing simple mistakes.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (May 15, 2019)

Messi said:


> Agree with you completely. I rarely see someone failing with 30s, mostly people get too close to passing and as you mentioned every single question in the exam is important so one should skip those difficult ones and focus on getting the easier ones correct. Often we spend time on difficult questions and neglect the easy ones &amp; end up doing simple mistakes.


Yup.  There were 3 questions (2 morning, 1afternoon) that I had to catch myself and say, mid attempt, “This is taking too long.  Move on.”


----------



## amk78 (May 16, 2019)

If anyone took Justin's survey and looked at results afterwards, one of the respondents had a fail report of 56/80 and I got wind yesterday of someone in our Nebraska office that failed at 58/60, though I can't confirm it.

The cut score was very high this time, I wouldn't be too surprised to find out if it came down to being an even 60.


----------



## roy167 (May 16, 2019)

amk78 said:


> If anyone took Justin's survey and looked at results afterwards, one of the respondents had a fail report of 56/80 and I got wind yesterday of someone in our Nebraska office that failed at 58/60, though I can't confirm it.
> 
> The cut score was very high this time, I wouldn't be too surprised to find out if it came down to being an even 60.


I was thinking about this, just because the sample we have indicates highest fail score of 49, doesn't mean the cut score was 50. Some people may not report it, the sample size here is not large enough to deduce for sure. Some people just may not be on EB.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (May 16, 2019)

roy167 said:


> I was thinking about this, just because the sample we have indicates highest fail score of 49, doesn't mean the cut score was 50. Some people may not report it, the sample size here is not large enough to deduce for sure. Some people just may not be on EB.


Precisely.


----------



## StrugglingEngineer (May 16, 2019)

Well if someone from Texas would post their scaled score 68-69% (xx/80) that would be one way to determine the likely cut score. However, I can understand those that choose to not post their scores.


----------



## HotFudge (May 16, 2019)

StrugglingEngineer said:


> Well if someone from Texas would post their scaled score 68-69% (xx/80) that would be one way to determine the likely cut score. However, I can understand those that choose to not post their scores.


48/80....I made a 68 and failed.


----------



## Saul Good (May 16, 2019)

HotFudge said:


> 48/80....I made a 68 and failed.


I would have rathered not known that.  But I kinda already knew I was close.  Samething as last October. I think someone posted they got one point lower than me in Texas and they got a 68%.  I honestly think if I was a Texas exam taker I would have gotten a 69% two exams in a row.  I’m so disgusted.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (May 17, 2019)

pgf001 said:


> It took me 4 times to pass the test.  I always felt good after taking the test (EXCEPT the 1st time) but could never figure out why I was failing.  Test 1 (31/80) I took an online Testmasters course, Test 2 (42/80) I added complex imaginary and Power PE Technical Study Guide, Test 3 (47/80) I added Graffeo... I finally realized I must be missing something fundamentally.  I caught my self working out problems because "this is how I've seen it done" versus "this is why it is done."  For me that was a big difference because we all know how they like to change up wording in the test and get us out of our comfort zone.  Zach Stone's Electrical PE Review was the difference maker for my 4 time.  His prerecorded and live classes helped me develop a better understanding and build a better foundation.  If any of you felt like me on the other tests I highly recommend Zach's class to help you prepare for the next time.  I took it for two months... I recommend doing all the free classes before signing up.  I also never participated in the live classes just because they run late... I actually preferred this because I could print out the completed notes then watch the class and add to the notes (time saver for me).  Hope this helps!


Thanks for the mention @pgf001! 

I'm glad our online program helped you pass the pe exam.


----------

